# Dresser top help



## LBCarpentry (14 Feb 2021)

I don’t do this sort of thing often. So can anyone advise me if the best way to restore the top on this dresser.

Orbital? Cabinet scraper? Is there a product I should apply?

What finish suits this type of furniture? Teak oil or some sort of varnish? Not too fussed if the top is a slightly different colour from the fronts

many thanks!

Louis


----------



## skeetstar (15 Feb 2021)

If it was me, I'd start with a scraper and see how that went.. I assume the top is veneer?
Can't really help about finish, to many options and you might not like what others suggest.


----------



## Chippymint (15 Feb 2021)

It certainly looks like it's from the 70's or 80's. That being the case, I guess it's a veneered top with a solid wood rail on the front.

I think like Skeetstar says, you need to find out if the top is veneered. If it is, it's not going to be easy if you want it to look perfect. 

Come back to the forum when you have found out if veneered or not.


----------



## LBCarpentry (21 Feb 2021)

It’s a solid top so no issue sanding.


----------



## Peterm1000 (22 Feb 2021)

A lot of mid century furniture has a danish oil type finish (which that looks like to me). If it doesn't, it will be polyurethane. A lot of the damage on the top looks like dirt rather than anything needing sanding. Here's what I have done on a Mcintosh dining table with a danish oil finish and ended up with a near brand new looking finish whilst maintaining the age of the piece. Clean using soapy water, then methylated spirit. Then, if needed cabinet scrapers. Most of the rings were in the finish rather than the wood, so no sanding was required. Sandpaper was used as an absolute last resort as it makes the wood look brand new. Then, once down to a clean finish, I reoiled the top with 5 or 6 coats of Danish oil.

I would be very wary putting a machine sander on it unless you want a top that looks 100% brand new.


----------



## MCTWoodwork (25 Feb 2021)

The best thing to do is do what I saw Will from "Repair Shop" use. 

Rather than sand so it looks brand new and odd, you could try/use his restoration mix;

Turpentine
Methylated Spirits
White Wine Vinegar
Linseed Oil

Equal parts of all, mix together (in a bottle with a lid - shake it so it's all mixed) and wipe over with a lint free cloth, removing any excess. 

Leave it for a few hours and repeat if necessary. 

You might need to do the whole cabinet so it has a balanced look. 

Bare in mind I'm not a restorer but he is and he always seems to get great results on telly.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jacob (25 Feb 2021)

MCTWoodwork said:


> The best thing to do is do what I saw Will from "Repair Shop" use.
> 
> Rather than sand so it looks brand new and odd, you could try/use his restoration mix;
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Linseed oil seems to restore colour really well, might do the trick here. No guarantees though!


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Mar 2021)

MCTWoodwork said:


> The best thing to do is do what I saw Will from "Repair Shop" use.
> 
> Rather than sand so it looks brand new and odd, you could try/use his restoration mix;
> 
> ...


This looks like a fantastic idea. Thanks so much I shall give this a go!


----------



## MCTWoodwork (19 Mar 2021)

How did you get on?? 

Pictures please....


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Apr 2021)

Not there yet! Spent the last 8 weeks moving house. Finally settling in now but still need to build a new workbench in my new workshop! Getting there though - don’t like to rush things round here 
Louis


----------



## Cabinetman (2 Apr 2021)

Tbh, more interested in the new bench! I’m guessing CLS and ply? Or Beech top?


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Apr 2021)

Probably start with PAR S/W and ply top. Something simple just to allow me to get my first few house projects off the ground. It’ll no doubt end up being a bench for life though. Normally the way these things go.
Louis


----------



## Cabinetman (4 Apr 2021)

Similar situation in the US last year this one is designed to be screwed to the wall, just a quick bench for some household repairs whilst I was there. Ian


----------

